# Typhoon Open 2012 [France]



## Sheldon (May 19, 2012)

Typhoon Open 2012


Date : 20-21 July 2012
Place : EXIA CESI - 19 avenue Guy de Collongue, 69130 Ecully (near Lyon), *France*
WCA Delegate : Philippe Virouleau
Organization : Pierre Bouvier and Geoffray Pontet
Events : 222, 333, 444, BLD, feet, mega, pyra, square-1, clock, magic, mmagic.
Extra infos : Live results, prizes for competitors, possibility to be hosted to sleep.
Website : http://typhoon2012.cusi.fr/
Schedule : http://typhoon2012.cusi.fr/schedule.html


We'll maybe going in a restaurant after the 1st day of the competition, and in a nightclub after the 2nd day.
All informations about this competition are on the website (above).
My mail for any questions : pb1ds[at]gmx.com

We really want strangers to coming in France to compete and have fun together. 
If you don't want to go in a hotel, you'll be able to sleep with me and other french cubers in an appartment. ​


----------



## JianhanC (May 20, 2012)

Je veux aller aux France, mais il est trop loin et cher


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 20, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Je veux aller aux France, mais il est trop loin et cher



Practice more 5x5/Megaminx to get sponsors. 

Also, notice that the 6 top threads are all comp threads!


----------



## JianhanC (May 20, 2012)

I don't think it works that way  Besides there are people way better than me haha.


----------



## Sheldon (May 20, 2012)

555 won't be there. 
I fixed the schedule : http://typhoon2012.cusi.fr/schedule.html


----------



## Sheldon (May 26, 2012)

Annonced : https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TyphoonOpen2012


----------

